# Best compact tractor set up



## Marek

Picking up a new 3240 Kubota and am still tring to figure out how I want to set it up for snow season. We dont really get enough snow for a blower so that leaves a pusher or a power angle blade for the front. I m kinda leaning toward the angle blade for the front. Any ideas ?


----------



## RichG53

Angle blade is the way to go..Can always change if conditions warrant.....


----------



## JD Dave

Does it have a loader or are you planning on making a mount up or buying one.


----------



## Marek

Yes tractor has a loader but would make a mount to run a straight blade, but thinking about a 8' pusher, just not sure how well it would push since its so light. Also worried about bending the loader arms. Would like it to be as idiot proof as possible.


----------



## salopez

with our kubota, we actually bought the plow sub frame and made a meyers plow fit it.

might want to look into a sweeper too...


----------



## Marek

I think thats the route I'm going to go. Who did you buy the mount from ?And was it a straight bolt on ? I was up at the fairgrounds looking at todays sale but didnt see any worth while straight blades.


----------



## JD Dave

www.horstwelding.com


----------



## salopez

there was nothing at the auction....except that ram charger with with the benz diesel!

i was very disapointed.


----------



## lawn king

Why not just buy the kubota front blade set up? I had it on my B7500, the blade is heavy duty with 2 trip springs, it installs easy and runs off your existing loader valve. Does your 3240 have the 514 or 724 loader?


----------



## RAZOR

I have a L5030 with a 6ft pusher, it holds a fair amount of snow but it does not scrape all that well. I also have a old 8ft Western on my L5740. My dealer modified an old mount off of an older L series. They told me they spent a lot of time making it fit but they got it to work. I don't use the plow much it is mostly for back-up if the pusher or blower goes down.


----------



## cet

I've seen those tractors before. You should be able to make some good money with that set up.


----------



## Marek

I think the Kubota plow is almost 4k for 7' . Does anyone know if it is easily removable to switch to the loader.


----------



## blowerman

Hi Razor, just curious what type of blowers you run on the back of the Kubotas?


----------



## Marek

I found a 8' Curtis with skid steer mount and bought it, will either add wings to it or find a 8' pusher to throw on it . This way I can have the best of both worlds.


----------



## cretebaby

Marek;619556 said:


> I found a 8' Curtis with skid steer mount and bought it, will either add wings to it or find a 8' pusher to throw on it . This way I can have the best of both worlds.


ya need a tractor mount?

just bought a tractor mount curtis but i need a skidder mount wanna trade mounts?


----------

